# Outlook will not close



## paladin5150 (Mar 22, 2008)

When i close outlook, I notice a lot of the time its still in the processes. The reason i noticed is because unless I delete it from the processes and start it up again Outlook seems to miss a lot of my email. After deleting it from processes and starting it up again, everything is fine retrieving my email. ideas?


----------



## idgat (Mar 20, 2008)

Does it do it very often? Not uncommon for Outlook to have multiple processes running, and each has to be terminated separately. But it shouldn't happen frequently.

Most common cause I've found is multiple clicks to open it - i.e. if there is an unclosed process already running, but O/lk doesn't appear to be open, (re)clicking the icon will not open it, just start up another "invisible" process.


----------



## AllenChen (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, 

After having tried various of methods without improvement, you can have a try to use special utility to repair your Outlook Express dbx file. I know one, called Advanced Outlook Express Repair. Fortunately , It worked rather well for my corrupt Outlook Express dbx files last time. I think it may be helpful to you. You can download it from the following address .Its web address is http://www.datanumen.com/aoer/ 

Alan


----------



## Sam&Luise (Mar 24, 2008)

paladin5150 said:


> When i close outlook, I notice a lot of the time its still in the processes. The reason i noticed is because unless I delete it from the processes and start it up again Outlook seems to miss a lot of my email. After deleting it from processes and starting it up again, everything is fine retrieving my email. ideas?


Hello there ... just want to make it clear. You're using Outlook and not Outlook Express right? Hmm .. if that's the case then you can use the nifty utility that came with Outlook (scanpst.exe - usually located on C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033) assuming that you have a corrupter PST file that's causing Outlook to behave erratically.

You have to look for your PST file first, usually on C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook and look for the "Outlook.pst" file. If you're not sure, look the the "pst" file that has the same date of which you have last used your Outlook. When you're sure about your PST, open the scanpst.exe and browse on your pst file and repair it.

Check outlook's behavior after you ran the repair. .Opps, just to make sure, don't forget to restart your system first after the repair before opening your outlook.

HTH! :grin:


----------

